# Bafles Jensen. Bafles para guitarra o hi-fi?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola: acabo de senar unos Jensen usados, modelo LS-4B con woofer de 10", fabricados entre 1979 y 1981. Segun un vendedor en Internet, estuve viendo, el fabricante es Jensen Sound Laboratories, Schiller Park, Illinois. Asi que el tipo da la direccion, que tal vez ya no exista.

El problema es este. Busque' Jensen en Wikipedia. Hay dos articulos: este y este otro. De cual de los dos fabricantes se trata? Si del ultimo (Jensen Loudspeakers), entonces estoy comprando muy buenos bafles para guitarra y bajo. Pero en este momento no es eso lo que me interesa. Como saber que los bafles que voy a comprar estan pensados para hi-fi hogareno? 

A lo que llegue es, por una parte, que Jensen Sound Laboratories es, o fue conocida y se habla bien de ella. Por otro lado encuentro que es una division o compania de International Jensen Inc. Por supuesto, cuando pague el resto del dinero, antes de hacerlo voy a mirar el bafle y ahi voy, espero, a encontrar el fabricante. Pero el dilema seguiria siendo el mismo si no se que tipo de bafles fabricaba. 

Yo pienso que la Jensen que comenzo haciendo bafles para guitarra no debe ser, ni con mucho, tan conocida como la otra. Pero es una suposicion. O que alguien que vende bafles usados en Belgrano, seguramente no vende cosas tan especialiizadas como bafles para guitarra. Recordar que los bafles fueron fabricados hace unos treinta anos.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 5, 2011)

Si son estos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-118871818-parlantes-jensen-ls-4busapotencia-75w-rms3-vias-_JM_ son para hi-fi. Pero... no se si un bafle de 30 años sea la mejor compra, por ese dinero podes armar unos muy superiores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)

Los Jensen *domésticos* de aquel entonces tenían el imán cuadrado .

Agrego que los American Research eran *IDÉNTICOS *


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 6, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Si son estos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-118871818-parlantes-jensen-ls-4busapotencia-75w-rms3-vias-_JM_ son para hi-fi. Pero... no se si un bafle de 30 años sea la mejor compra, por ese dinero podes armar unos muy superiores.



Vos queres decirme que los bafles fabricados actualmente son mejores que los que se hacian en 1980? Yo no lo creo. O es que la edad los deteriora? Talvez los conos padecen un proceso de envejecimiento? O la suspension se endurece? 

Gracias DOSMETROS por el dato. Y gracias a Ud por sacarme de la duda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Vos queres decirme que los bafles fabricados actualmente son mejores que los que se hacian en 1980? Yo no lo creo.


Al margen de tu opinión sobre las nuevas tecnologías y materiales en la confección de parlantes.


> O es que la edad los deteriora? Talvez los conos padecen un proceso de envejecimiento? O la suspension se endurece? ......


Las suspensiones de los reproductores se deforman, pierden elasticidad, Etc ? estando o no en uso.

Y sin contar que en esa épocas se empleaban estabilizantes en el material de los conos no muy estables en el tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Es muuuuy probable que las suspensiones de los woofers sean de foam , en cuyo caso ya fueron reemplazadas y te tocará a vos reemplazarlas de nuevo , ya que su vida estimada es de unos 10 años.

Te lo digo porque a mis American Research (idénticos *con todas las letras* ) ya se las tuve que cambiar dos veces , porque se "apoliya"

No suenan mal .

Saludos !


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 6, 2011)

Gracias por el dato. Con suspensiones te referis a la arana o a ese anillo o como se llame que circunda el cono? Tenia un dibujo con todos los nombres de las partes de un parlante pero ahora no lo encuentro.

Me imagino que cuando se apoliya debe empezar a sonar horrible. Entonces, con la adequada fuente de programa me daria cuenta enseguida, es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Sinó hubiera dicho araña  , es el anillo por fuera del cono , cuando se apoliya , se reseca y se rompe , queda a la vista y empieza a rozar la bobina.

La última vez las cambié yo , las despegué con tolueno (o acetona para las unas ya que el cono es de cartón) , luego quité el copito para centrar la bobina por dentro o con radiografias o con latitas de cerveza. 

Pegué la nueva suspensión con un adhesivo de contacto bueno , quité los centradores , verifiqué que desplazaba hacia arriba y hacia abajo sin rozar , pegué el copito y fin 

Creo que me costó algo de 3 U$S cada suspensión 

Saludos !


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 6, 2011)

Sos un crack. Ya los tengo en casa y estoy por probarlos. El dueno del negocio de audio me dijo que acababa de cambiarlas y tambien a los medios. El parlante de medios es ridiculamente chico. Tenia una pelicula que producia unos bajos impresionantes (otros bafles) y ahora no se con que probar los bajos. Si no se me hubiera roto el Revox los probaba con unas cintas de prueba que tengo. Ciao.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Sos un crack. Ya los tengo en casa y estoy por probarlos. El dueno del negocio de audio me dijo que acababa de cambiarlas y tambien a los medios. El parlante de medios es ridiculamente chico. Tenia una pelicula que producia unos bajos impresionantes (otros bafles) y ahora no se con que probar los bajos. Si no se me hubiera roto *el Revox* los probaba con unas cintas de prueba que tengo. Ciao.


 

Dejate de joer con cachivaches viejos  , metele con el MP5


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 6, 2011)

Dale, que MP5 no existe. Lo mas lejos que llego el standard es MPEG-4. Me parece que has estado mucho tiempo en Brasil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Digo que le conectes un MP3 , 4, 5 , 6 , 7 en vez de la Revox


----------

